# induction stove top and canning



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All, I have a question about using an induction stove top since it is flat. I have heard that you really shouldn't can on a flat surface. Any thoughts or experience with this. Thanks, Sheryl


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have an electrolux ceramic top stove and have water bath canned on it for four years. I recently started pressure canning as well. The manufacturer of my stove has OK'd canning as long as the bottom of the canner is flat, the combined weight of the canner, water, jars and product do not exceed 50 pounds and the diameter of the canner covers the burner but does not exceed the diameter of the burner by more than 1." My stove has a 12" burner that satisfies this requirement.

Try contacting customer service for the manufacturer of your stove. They should be able to tell you if your model stove is rated for canning.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I know there's a lot of controversy about canning on flat top stoves. I'm not sure what an induction top is compared to a ceramic flat top. 

But, here's my experience. I got a little concerned when my new All American canner arrived with big, bold notices not to use on flat top stoves. We had a ceramic/glass flat top which I have always hated. Honestly, I had been just waiting for it to die so we could go back to a regular stove. I searched the web and found lots of people canning with no problem on flat tops. Most of them had called the manufacturer and found out the specs as the above post. And it appears many new flat tops are OK for canning and have the parameters in their manuals. 

I decided to try canning on mine after a disastrous outdoor canning on a gas burner. Since I hated the stove anyway, I didn't really care if I cracked the top. The heat was great, very even. I could dial the canner in and leave it for 90 minutes with no problems. 

Having said that, I'd hate for you to crack your expensive stove. And if it's an older one, I gather they may have a little more fluctuation in temperature. 

We just bought a new old-school electric stove (so cheap compared to the flat tops!) and it has been fine for canning. We decided we wanted no more brains in our stove, they really are the problem. The "set point" is a little different for each batch though.

That's a long answer to do your research on your own stove, you wouldn't want to ruin it .


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My canner is aluminum, so it couldn't be used on an induction stovetop as they are magnetic based. I do use it on my glass top as it's a smaller canner (only takes 10 pts. or 7 quarts. If your canner is steel, then it will work. As others have said, be sure to follow your stovetop manufacturer's guidelines as to weight/ size.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I bought an induction stove last year. Loved it. But I couldn't pressure can on it because I couldn't find a stainless steel pressure canner. So I had to convert to gas.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Been using my flat-top induction for water bathing AND pressure canning with a large canner for quite some time now. No problems yet. You will find that using gas is faster though.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Check your owners manual. Some you can use to can on and some you cannot. If not use your BBQ grill burner or Coleman camp stove.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

StayPuff said:


> Been using my flat-top induction for water bathing AND pressure canning with a large canner for quite some time now. No problems yet. You will find that using gas is faster though.


What kind of pressure canner do you have that works on induction? I could never find one that would work with induction. 

I found induction was MUCH faster. Since switching to gas I feel like I've gone from a Mac to an old Tandy computer. I wait FOREVER for a pot to boil on gas. Induction was an almost instant boil.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazon has stainless waterbath canners, but I couldn't find any stainless large pressure canners, only small pressure cookers.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Fagor 10qt - large enough to can and is stainless steel. Only drawback is it's preset so you must do all canning at 15psi.

I did not spend the extra money for the canning kit - just bought a round cake rack and use that .










put on the lid and select Vent - and when it starts steaming, time for venting.









Then switch to hi pressure setting, and when it starts releasing steam, start the timer. You want a very mild, steady realeased steam, very easy to adjust with the induction cooktop.












When done, just shut off and let sit. The little yellow peg will drop down when pressure is at zero - then open it up and do like normal.










Or you can go this route 









Or this one 










I don't worry about weight or over heating on my induction one bit. I've had two large kettles of tomato sauce simmering for hours on it with no problem. It's wonderful for making jams!










Previously I had a radiant glass top stove, and used the Presto on all the time.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

happydog said:


> What kind of pressure canner do you have that works on induction? I could never find one that would work with induction.
> 
> I found induction was MUCH faster. Since switching to gas I feel like I've gone from a Mac to an old Tandy computer. I wait FOREVER for a pot to boil on gas. Induction was an almost instant boil.


Sorry... I misunderstood what I have. I thought I had an induction range (looks like induction), but I guess it's called radiant ceramic. Didn't mean to get your hopes up! :ashamed:

I did find this though. It's an Amish-made stainless steel water bather that will do 15 quart jars at a time. http://www.wisementrading.com/canning/canners.htm

This is the largest steel pressure pot I could find. It's 14 quart, but no gauge: http://www.target.com/p/magefesa-star-r-stainless-steel-14-qt-pressure-cooker/-/A-11862674


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I've BWB canned using my 20qt stock pot and pressure canned using my 23 qt Presto canner on my glass top. It works fine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

A glass top stove can be either Induction or Radiant. If you go induction, you'll never want to go back to radiant. 

Not being able to use the aluminum canner was the only drawback of switching for me, but I worked around it.


----------

